# What is the " Erastian teaching of Church Incorporation?"



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw this on the RPCGA website, and am not familiar?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, I could not decide if it were "legal incorporation" or "constituency of people" just looking at the website.


----------

